# Blackwater help



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never fished the Blackwater river and was thinking that I may come over on Monday to fish from kayak. First off, where is a good launch that may put me closer to some good spots. I'm not asking for any secrets, I'm not even planning on keeping anything. I just want to fish somewhere new and have a shot at some stripers, bass, etc. Anything will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd launch at Mae Ln just off ward basin and fish down towards the mouth of yellow river if it was me. know there's pleny of large mouth sometimes don't know about the stripers. my dad use to fish around the power plant on escambia and catch some pretty nice stripers on live shrip.


----------

